# how to remove second HDD



## cmc4bsd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a PIII running FreeBSD 7.1 with 2 IDE HDDs, one
13GB (where the OS is installed) and a second 8GB drive
that has one filesystem called disk2 mainly for music.
I am going to replace the 8GB drive with an 80GB drive.

When I installed the 8GB drive I followed the instructions
in the FreeB Handbook and used fdisk, pretty easy procedure.

My question is: what procedures should I use for removing
the 8GB HDD? I am not worried about copying the data, can
put it on my flash drive. But what do I need to do to tell
the OS I am removing it before I add the new one? Is there
a section of the manual that covers this or can I just
edit /etc/fstab?

Thanks for any advice,


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2009)

Simply remove the entries referring to the second drive from /etc/fstab, shutdown the machine and take out the drive :e


----------

